
Ask HN: What interesting front end problems do you work on? - brailsafe
Seems like most DOM updating and architecural strategies have been re-invented many times over since Angular1 and the like. These problems aren&#x27;t all that interesting anymore and frontend has become much more like lego building. What new ground, or what tough challenges are you still working on?
======
thedevindevops
That highly depends on what you find interesting, is it _only_ web front end
you're interested in? It's always handy to know how to put a GUI together in
Python, Java, C#, etc.

